# Creamy Chicken and Roast Vegetable Salad



## Aquarius (May 25, 2006)

One of my FAVOURITE summer recipes that all my friends beg me to make! I'm from Australia, so to all the Americans out there, sorry if the measurements don't make sense or the ingredients are called something different! I'm sure we can work it out. 

*Creamy Chicken and Roast Vegetable Salad*
Serves 4. (Or two hungry people!)

4 Desiree potatoes, cut into 3cm pieces
2 large carrots, peeled and quartered lengthways
1 red capsicum, quartered (I think Americans call them red peppers?)
2 tablespoons olive oil
3 cups shredded cooked chicken (You can chargrill/pan fry 3 chicken breasts or use the meat from a BBQ/rotisery chicken, I go with bbq chicken!)
100g Baby spinach, fresh

Dressing:
1/3 cup whole egg mayonaise
1 tablespoon wholegrain mustard
(I usually leave it at that, but I've done it with 2 tablespoons apricot nectar too, nice summery flavour. I prefer without, however)

*1.* Preheat oven to 220ºC. Place potato, in a single layer, on a large, microwave-safe plate. Cover with plastic wrap. Microwave on HIGH for 2 minutes or until hot to the touch. Drain. 

*2.* Cut carrot and capsicum into 3cm pieces. Arrange in a single layer in a roasting pan with potato. Drizzle with oil. Season with pepper and turn to coat. 

*3.* Roast vegetables for 20 to 25 minutes or until golden and tender. Transfer to a large salad bowl. Allow to cool for 5 minutes. Add chicken and spinach and toss. 

Dressing: Combine ingredients in a screw top jar and shake vigorously. 

YUM! I usually layer the ingredients because I'm really bad at tossing salads! All the good stuff seems to go to the bottom. Besides, layering looks pretty. 

I hope you enjoy! Let me know if you try this, I love to see people's reactions.


----------



## Shaheen (May 25, 2006)

I'm going to be trying that soon. Nice!


----------



## Alix (May 25, 2006)

This sounds yummy and I bet it is very pretty too. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 25, 2006)

Thank you so much for posting that.  I often have leftover plain grilled chicken & am always looking for new ways to use it.  Sounds delicious!!


----------



## Aquarius (May 25, 2006)

It is a LOVELY recipe. A definate family favourite!


----------



## Constance (May 26, 2006)

That recipe is definately a keeper. Thanks, Aquarius!


----------

